# Ghost slingshot



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

I can't seem to get a handle on shooting this one..I am getting alot of fork shots....I need help!!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

"this one" can not be the reason for fork hits (if I got you right); firstly, it is a beautiful fork, secondly, it is always the problem with the shooter, not with the fork.

I suggest that you use the search function here and look for "fork hit" or so because there has been lot of discussion and tips related to the fork hits.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

I am not blaming the fork..I am blaming me.....


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

How are you holding the frame and pouch? If you turn the pouch your right. If not your canting the frame in some way


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

make sure your ammo is centered in pouch also make sure one fork top aint leading the other one large ammo can contributeto hits to


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

I will go down in size of ammo then...I am shooting marbles....


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

When shooting naturals make sure the forks are lined up evenly, and the bands should be lined up straight ( not touching ur cheek but should be very close.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

How do you hold it do you brace the forks with your finger and thumb or just hammer grip it and do you shoot fork up or fork sideways?


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

I shoot fork up Ghost....


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

and I hammer grip...


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

try it gangster style with a finger thumb brace i think that mite work out better for you.


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

That's the best way to shoot a natural


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

try shooting 3/8 steel ball bearings got a ash fork like yours about 1 3/4 between forks was getting fork hits to with bigger ammo


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Sell it to me! I like that fork a lot. but dgui has some very good youtube videos on how to avoid fork hits and shoot more consistantly


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

twist and tweak method works everytime!


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

I will never sell that slingshot...that is my very first slingshot and Ghost gave it to me...


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Re-do the bands. Maybe they are not even...


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Ghost is a hunter, the bands are probably cherry, just a teqnique tweak and he'll be fine


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

might have some spare naturals could part with dennis


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Marbles are too big for the fork gap unless you shoot it perfectly.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I do not really know how to help you ... but I like that fork!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You hold hammer with the forks vertical. With this one make sure your turn your pouch hand 90 degrees so the thumb is on top. Now lean the forks toward the target. Marbles will be just fine with no hits. Let us know about your progress.


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

I appreciate all the help guys....I am gonna go to a 3/8 steel ball and see how it helps......thanks crapshot for the offer....

Dennis


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

When you shoot are you using the speed bump technique? I never get fork hits or hands hits (when shooting pfs or bare back) anymore now that I do that. There are a few really good videos on what I mean and the search function can get you to them. I would post a link but on the phone and can not copy and paste.


----------

